# Monitor flackert manchmal ganz kurz



## easycheesy (4. Januar 2014)

Liebe Community,

vor etwa 2 Monaten habe ich mir mit eurer Hilfe einen neuen Rechner und kurze Zeit später einen neuen Monitor gekauft:
PC: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220772cee1d8fa4d31f2decc61a6898634aee8d0371e7
Grafikkarte: 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
Bildschirm: LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nach dem Anschluss des neuen Monitors ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Firefox das Bild ab und an mal etwas gezuckt hat. Ich dachte anfangs das läge am Firefox, da ich auf dem Desktop und in BF4 keine Ruckler feststellen konnte. Auf dem Desktop habe ich weithin keine Ruckler, jedoch ist mir jetzt aufgefallen, dass diese auch im Internet Explorer, in der Origin Oberfläche und in Starcraft 2 (Menü & ingame) auftreten. Die Ruckler kommen auch, wenn ich nichts mache und die Maus nicht anfasse, jedoch häufiger, wenn ich über irgendwelche Links/ Bilder/ Animationen halte. Insgesamt kommt etwa ein Ruckler alle paar Minuten, jedoch sehr unregelmäßig.

Video: Bildruckler Monitor - YouTube Ungefähr in der Mitte des Videos der Ruckler (wenn man genau hinsieht, merkt man, dass der Bildschirm den Ruckler hat und nicht das Video/ Handy)

Treiber von Graka und Monitor sind aktuell, Auflösung 1920x1080. 
Skalierung habe ich im CCC von 8% Underscan (standard) auf 0% gesetzt, da dann das Bild besser aussieht und größer ist.
Auf dem Monitor habe ich schon 59 und 60 Hz ausprobiert, macht keinen Unterschied.
Grafikkarte und die anderen Komponenten sind nicht übertaktet, alles Standardtakt vom Hersteller.
Die Ruckler treten nur bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf, auf 1600x900 nicht.

Den Bildschirm habe ich versucht über HDMI und per miniDP - Adapter - HDMI (auch unterschiedliche HDMI-Kabel) an die Graka anzuschließen, bei beiden gibt es die Ruckler. Der alte Bildschirm (ohne Ruckler, aber auch nur 1440x...) war per DVI angeschlossen. Mein Smart TV ist per miniDP - Adapter - HDMI angeschlossen und dort ruckelt nichts. Ob der Smart TV angeschlossen ist oder nicht, macht keinen Unterschied bei den Rucklern auf dem Monitor.

Weiterhin habe ich versucht die Ruckler per Fraps aufzuzeichnen um sie euch zu zeigen, jedoch sind in den Aufnahmen keine Ruckler zu sehen. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass Ruckler erst in der Anzeige entstehen. Das Video oben im Beitrag habe ich mit dem Handy aufgenommen.

Hat jemand Ideen zur Lösung des Problem?
Für jeden Ratschlag bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Januar 2014)

Betreibst du die Karte im Standarttakt, insbesondere den Speicher?

Meine HD7950 hat sowas ähnliches auch, jedoch nur wenn der zweite Monitor an ist und der Speicher übertaktet ist.

Ansonsten würde ich den Schuldigen wohl bei dem Bildschirm suchen.



Edit: 
Versuch mal den Speichertakt auf 1250 Mhz abzusenken und schau mal ob das Problem dann nicht mehr auftritt, sollte das der Fall sein würde ich sie einschicken, denn eigentlich ist der Speicher mit 1500 Mhz angegeben und die Angabe sollte die Karte auch ohne Fehler auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## easycheesy (4. Januar 2014)

Nichts übertaktet, alles standard. Sorry, habs ergänzt. Video ist jetzt auch hinzugefügt.


----------



## easycheesy (4. Januar 2014)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> ...
> Edit:
> Versuch mal den Speichertakt auf 1250 Mhz abzusenken und schau mal ob das Problem dann nicht mehr auftritt, sollte das der Fall sein würde ich sie einschicken, denn eigentlich ist der Speicher mit 1500 Mhz angegeben und die Angabe sollte die Karte auch ohne Fehler auf die Reihe bekommen.


 
Habe noch nie übertaktet... einfach im MSI Afterburner die Memory Clock von 1500 auf 1250 MHz setzen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Januar 2014)

ja oder im amd catalyst (ccc) und bestätigen/speichern. hast du die möglichkeit den monitor woanders anzuschließen und hast du diesen per dvi angeschlossen?


----------



## easycheesy (4. Januar 2014)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ja oder im amd catalyst (ccc) und bestätigen/speichern. hast du die möglichkeit den monitor woanders anzuschließen und hast du diesen per dvi angeschlossen?


 
Ok, 1250 MHz werd ich gleich testen und berichten. Jedoch fänd ich es dann komisch, dass der TV ohne Ruckler läuft. 
DVI kann ich nicht probieren, da der Bildschirm nut 2xHDMI und 1xVGA hat.


----------



## easycheesy (4. Januar 2014)

1250 MHz an der Graka hat die Ruckler spürbar verringert, jedoch kommt ab und an trotzdem noch einer.


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Januar 2014)

Mh, sehr merkwürdig.
Eventuell ist ja der VRAM defekt, aber dann würde ich es doch etwas merkwürdig finden das dein TV Gerät keine "Ruckler" hat.

Eventuell mal ein anderes Kabel testen, aber würde das an soetwas liegen kämen die "Ruckler" wohl nicht nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen,
selbiges gilt auch für die Art des Anschlusses.


----------



## easycheesy (5. Januar 2014)

Andere Kabel und unterschiedliche Graka-Ausgänge hatte ich schon getestet.

Meine Aussage über den TV muss ich korrigieren. Nach ausgiebigem Testen sind auch hier die Ruckler aufgetreten.
Hat also die Graka einen Fehler?


----------



## Jeretxxo (5. Januar 2014)

Gut das du das festgestellt hast, ja ich würde denken die Karte ist der Übeltäter. 
Schick sie als RMA zum Händler, am besten mit Datum bis wann sie Zeit haben nachzubessern und mit androhung vom kauf zurückzutreten wenn sie die Frist nicht einhalten sollten.

Veranschlage so etwa 2 Wochen.

Noch paar informative Links hierzu:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...g-garantie-und-fernabsatz-widerrufsrecht.html
Widerruf beim Onlinekauf: Wertersatz, Versandkosten, beschädigtes Paket Versandhandel mit 18er-Spielen - Eine Analyse
"Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Händler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen

Hat den Zweck das die die Karte nicht erst zum Hersteller schicken und du ewig auf deine Karte warten musst.


----------



## mrtvu (5. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die GK einschicken.


----------



## Valedo (5. Januar 2014)

Schick ihn ein, scheint ein Fehler zu sein.


----------



## purity (27. August 2014)

Auch wenn der Thread schon älter ist wüsste ich echt gerne wie das Problem gelöst wurde.
Ich habe genau das selbe kurze Flackern seit etwa einem dreiviertel Jahr. 
PC: I5 4570 - MSI B85-G43
Grafikkarte: XFX 7850 - Asus 270
Monitor: Eizo FS2333

Treiber sind alle aktuell, waren sie damals auch, hin und wieder dann mal nicht aber das Flackern blieb.
Der Monitor ist über DVI angeschlossen, das Kabel habe ich bisher noch nicht getauscht. Die Grafikkarte hingegen schon, da das Flackern trotz Grafikkartenwechsel blieb kann ich das eigentlich ausschließen. 

Das Flackern kommt auch nur dann wenn ich Spiele im Fenstermodus spiele. Im Vollbildmodus oder auf dem Desktop ist alles fehlerfrei.


----------



## isnicable (30. November 2016)

Hatte so ein Problem bei mir auch: [r9 290 vapor-x, 2 Bildschirme (2560x1440 und 1920x1080)
Flackern trat auf:
- Explorer
- Photoshop
- auf dem Desktop
Flackern trat nicht auf:
- Chrome
- bei Spielen
- VLC player

Lösung:

Speichertakt von 1400Mhz auf 1350 runtergestellt


----------



## easycheesy (26. März 2019)

Sorry dass ich nie geantwortet habe (hatte deine Frage nicht gesehen). Falls noch jemand das Problem haben sollte: neue Grafikkarte (eine Sapphire R9 290) hat das Problem gelöst


----------

